# 26" und 27,5" Race Bikes Kania Pyro X.13, B.15 und B.17



## trifi70 (16. März 2014)

Endlich erste Bilder vom neuen Pyro 26" auf der Webseite http://kaniabikes.eu/PYRO_X13.php

Rahmengewicht ist mit 1300 angegeben, Geo auf dem Foto sieht nach dem was man optisch beurteilen kann sehr brauchbar aus. Mit Starrgabel lieferbar, klar: die Bikes auf dieser Basis sollen vor allem leicht sein. Preise ab 1000 Eur.

Finde es gut, dass es Hersteller gibt, die die gerade entstandene 26"-"Nische" (wieder) besetzen. 

Außerdem wird es 2 verschiedene Rahmengrößen im neuen 27,5"/650B-Format geben. Pyro B.15 und Pyro B.17, im Moment noch ohne Fotos.


----------



## KIV (16. März 2014)

hab ich gerade auch entdeckt. Sehen sehr geil aus, die Räder...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (18. März 2014)

ui - schaut gut aus, das Teil... hab ich das Gewicht wieder überlesen, oder steht das da noch nicht??


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

Noch nicht klar, außer Rahmen nackt. Ausstattung variiert, Preise sind "ab", exakte Angabe des Gewichts deshalb nicht sinnvoll. Ziel ist definitiv kein Mainstream, sondern eher Richtung Top-Segment, also was richtig Feines.


----------



## Roelof (18. März 2014)

Das sehe ich... Wird interessant in 2-3 Jahren, wenn ich das 24er Projekt starte - bislang der leichteste Serienrahmen, der mir untergekommen ist. 

Ich bin aber auch noch unschlüssig, ob Julian eine alte, leichte SID race oder weiter eine Starrgabel fahren wird. Entscheidungsgrundlage: 1220g zu 550g


----------



## Y_G (18. März 2014)

@Roelof welche Gabel 24" mit 550g hat Du?


----------



## Roelof (4. April 2014)

Keine 24 zoll gabel. Eine 26 zoll trigon/wcs Gabel...


----------



## stivinix (4. April 2014)

Wennst ins Gelände willst dann Sid ;-)	Gewicht ist nicht alles *g*


----------



## Roelof (4. April 2014)

Nur momentan werden gebrauchte sids nur zum neupreis angeboten... und 300 will ich dafür nicht ausgeben! Eventuell such ich doch lieber achon eine xrc??


----------



## FreddyCH (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
und es fährt auch schon!
Gewicht: 8,00Kg ohne Pedale
Kettenblatt 30T
Kassette 11-40Z 10f
Einstellung für Kinder:138 cm und 66 cm (*Schrittlänge)*


----------



## trifi70 (8. Mai 2014)

8kg is ne Ansage! 30/11 wär mir allerdings zu kurz. Kurbellänge? Tubeless oder was für Schläuche sind da drin? Hast Du abgeholt oder schicken lassen oder über Händler? Aufbau ist Custom, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreddyCH (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Trifi,
das ist das Bike meines Tochter (10) und sie fährt XC-Rennen.
Mit 30T-11Z fährt sie schon 30 km/h und für das Gelände ist schnell genug. 
Mit 38T-40Z entspricht ca. 1,57 Entfaltung also sie kommt überall hoch. Aber noch kein Alpencross.
Ich habe XX1 170 mm Q 156 GXP, ohne Kettenführung und XT schadow + (ohne Spannung) nach 800 km Gelände ist die Kette noch nicht einmal runter gesprungen.
Kassette ist von Recon 11-40Z Titan-Alu
Gabel Magura TS8 race 80 mm und Magura MT8 Bremsen.
LR sind mit Tubeless. Ich habe nur das Rahm bekommen (Kania) der Rest ist rein Custom.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Mai 2014)

Ah ok, danke für die Info. Dass die Kette auch ohne extra Führung nicht abspringt, finde ich super. Hatte das letztens in einem anderen Thread mal nachgefragt. Denke drüber nach, mir mal so ein spezielles Blatt zu besorgen und selbst zu testen.

Wegen dem Kettenblatt denke ich mal, es wird der Tag kommen, an dem sie ein größeres haben möchte. 

Hast Du Hr. Fischer von Kania mal Fotos und Daten zukommen lassen? Wird ihn sicher freuen zu sehen, was Du da aus seinem Rahmen gezaubert hast.


----------



## robo (6. August 2014)

@FreddyCH: Was hat denn der Rahmen gekostet?


----------



## FreddyCH (6. August 2014)

Ob das Rahmen zu kauf gibt weiß ich es nicht.
Das Rahmen ist ein Vorserienrahmen, ich habe (das Glück) es bekommen für Testprobe weil ich auch mitentwickelt habe (Geometrie)
Gruß Freddy


----------



## Roelof (6. August 2014)

sehr hübsch geworden. Gutes Gesamtgewicht. Weißt du was der Rahmen ohne alles wiegt??


----------



## FreddyCH (6. August 2014)

Also der Rahmen wiegt ohne alles 1300,00g, allerdings ohne Schaltauge.
Schaltauge wiegt ca. 50g und bei diese Vorserienrahmen ist aus Stahl hergestellt.
Ob bei der Serienrahmen auch aus Stahl oder Alu, kann ich leider nicht antworten.

Gruß Freddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (11. August 2014)

Kleiner Tipp:
SID neu momentan 170 Euro bei H&S Bike Discount: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...0-ml-15-tapered-poploc-weiss-212455/wg_id-644
Allerdings tapered mit QR15. Gibts bei rcz aber auch mit Schnellspanner soweit ich weiß...


----------



## LockeTirol (13. August 2014)

@FreddyCH Deine Tochter fährt eine recht lange Kurbel. Ich überlege meine Sohn an sein neues Bike auch ein X0 mit 165mm zu bauen. Das Bike würde passen wenn er 1,30 ist. Denkst Du das geht dann auch?


----------



## FreddyCH (13. August 2014)

Morgen LockeTirol, ja sie fährt relativ lang Kurbel (170 mm) wobei sie hat auch lange Beine (67 cm)
Wenn mein Tochter 1,30 m groß war (2012), sie hatte 61 cm Schrittlänge und, sie ist mit 150 mm Kurbellänge gefahren. Mit 1,35 m und 65cm (2013) habe ich 165 mm Kürbellänge eingebaut
Zu dein Frage, 165 ist vermutlich noch ein bissen zu lang aber….wir sind Mitte August, er fährt noch zwei Monat und denn März 2015 wachs dein Sonn noch (hoffentlich) bis dahin.
Grundsätzlich bei Kindern ist das Fahrrad entweder zu klein oder zu groß, und nur für ein Kurzzeit ist das Fahrrad genau richtig.
Weitere Erfahrung habe ich unten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-kaniabikes.531613/page-3
Seite 3. und 4 geschrieben.
Gruß, Freddy
Bilder von Juli 2014

  07.2014


----------



## Eisenherz (11. September 2014)

Ich habe auch gerade ein Pyro im Laden. Mal sehen wie es hier im "Flachland" ankommt.


----------



## KIV (11. September 2014)

Eisenherz schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade ein Pyro im Laden. Mal sehen wie es hier im "Flachland" ankommt.


Geil! Was für ein Monstrum von einer Gabel ist das..? Fett!!! (-Tires passen da wohl locker durch. )


----------



## KIV (11. September 2014)

FreddyCH schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> und es fährt auch schon!
> Gewicht: 8,00Kg ohne Pedale
> Kettenblatt 30T
> ...



Fällt mir ja erst jetzt auf, dass da ein Bildwitz versteckt ist:
"Ein Kinderrad für 1500€(?), aber der Putz bröckelt von der Wand." 

Man muss Prioritäten setzen... 



Nur Spaß, bitte nicht ernst nehmen! Geiles Bike!!!


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Fällt mir ja erst jetzt auf, dass da ein Bildwitz versteckt ist:
> "Ein Kinderrad für 1500€(?), aber der Putz bröckelt von der Wand."
> 
> Man muss Prioritäten setzen...
> ...



Franken, die Schweizer haben Franken!


----------



## KIV (11. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Franken, die Schweizer haben Franken!


Ja, aber der Herr Fischer bei Kaniabikes doch nicht... 

1450€ sind für einen Schweizer vermutlich ohnehin nur 'Peanuts', das kriegen die doch als durchschnittlichen Stundenlohn, oder..?

Sorry für die OT-Blödelei, ich bin ja schon still...


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2014)

Tut sich ja sonst nix. 

So stell ich mir den schweizer Stundenlohn auch vor...


----------



## wintermute (11. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Herr Fischer bei Kaniabikes doch nicht...
> 
> 1450€ sind für einen Schweizer vermutlich ohnehin nur 'Peanuts', das kriegen die doch als durchschnittlichen Stundenlohn, oder..?
> 
> Sorry für die OT-Blödelei, ich bin ja schon still...





Roelof schrieb:


> Tut sich ja sonst nix.
> 
> So stell ich mir den schweizer Stundenlohn auch vor...



Träumt weiter 

das muss eine andere Schweiz sein als die in der ich wohne... 

Thomas

P.S: 
Ein Kunde am Bankschalter irgendwo in der Schweiz (ganz leise flüsternd): "ich möchte gern 1 Million Franken einzahlen..."
Der Bankangestellte daraufhin: "Sie brauchen nicht zu flüstern. In der Schweiz ist Armut keine Schande..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen ob das Kania Pyro B.15 für Kids mit Körpergröße 148 cm und SL 68 cm schon passen könnte? Er ist sehr sicher auf dem Bike ;-)

Danke


----------



## trifi70 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich würde direkt Herrn "Kania" fragen. Überstandshöhe vor dem Sattel soll 65 sein, würde also knapp passen. Die Kurbel scheint mir etwas lang. Stütze ist gerade (ohne Versatz), am Vorbau lässt sich noch etwas rausholen. Im Idealfall: Probe fahren.


----------



## Tiri (6. Juni 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich würde direkt Herrn "Kania" fragen. Überstandshöhe vor dem Sattel soll 65 sein, würde also knapp passen. Die Kurbel scheint mir etwas lang. Stütze ist gerade (ohne Versatz), am Vorbau lässt sich noch etwas rausholen. Im Idealfall: Probe fahren.


ok, danke. Hat Herr F. auch samstags auf ?
Habe keine Zeiten auf seiner Seite gefunden...


----------



## trifi70 (6. Juni 2015)

Er hat quasi immer "auf".  Wenn er nicht grad irgendwo unterwegs ist. Ein kurzes Telefonat ist effektiver als Mails.


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Juni 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Er hat quasi immer "auf".  Wenn er nicht grad irgendwo unterwegs ist. Ein kurzes Telefonat ist effektiver als Mails.



Das stimmt. Er hat mich auch schon Samstag abends zurueckgerufen, oder Sonntags Emails beantwortet.


----------



## Tiri (16. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand ob Herr Kania ;-) noch Urlaub hat? Hatte "Erinnerungsemailanfrage" hingesandt, erhielt als Antwort, dass er Anfangs Juni in Urlaub sei und eine email-Pause eingelegt hat (trotzdem hat er mir lieb geantwortet)... aber seither wieder totenstille...Oder andersherum gefragt, wie lange braucht er im nicht-Urlaub im Schnitt um zu antworten?


----------



## KIV (16. Juni 2015)

Den Mails nach zu urteilen, ist er öfters im Urlaub - was er tatsächlich aber nicht ist. 
Anrufen macht mehr Sinn, da hilft er schnell und kompetent weiter. Ich reduziere derartige Gespräche/Anfragen aber auf ein absolutes Minimum, schließlich halte ich Ihn damit von der Arbeit ab...


----------



## Y_G (16. Juni 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich reduziere derartige Gespräche/Anfragen aber auf ein absolutes Minimum, schließlich halte ich Ihn damit von der Arbeit ab...


Naja, das ist doch aber seine Arbeit...


----------



## KIV (16. Juni 2015)

Y_G schrieb:


> Naja, das ist doch aber seine Arbeit...


Du weißt ja selber, wie sowas manchmal läuft und sich radbegeisterte Menschen dann schonmal festquatschen... 
Das ist dann schnell mal verplemperte Zeit, weil es ihn von der eigentlichen Arbeit abhält. Natürlich ist ernsthafte Beratung auch Arbeit und sehr sinnvoll, deshalb nimmt er sich ja auch die Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (16. Juni 2015)

Naja, wenn ich ein Bike für 1700 Euro verkaufen könnte, würde ich mich schon darum kümmern um 3 Fragen zeitnah zu beantworten, wobei eine Frage nur noch offen steht. Oder eben offen Bescheid geben, von wann bis wann zB er in Urlaub ist, dafür habe ich auch vollstes Verständnis. Nun, dann trage ich das Geld halt zu einem anderen Radhändler


----------



## KIV (16. Juni 2015)

Da haste natürlich nicht unrecht, aber dann ruf ihn halt an, das klappt doch immer gut. Mit Mails hat er es nicht so,  das ist doch allgemein bekannt...


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juni 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Telefonat ist effektiver als Mails.


Ich wiederhol mich da gerne. Ruf einfach an. Er beißt nicht. 

Wenn ich ihm Sonntags per Telefon mal eben eine Stunde "klaue", habe ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen hinterher. Aber wie KIV schon schrieb: wenn man erstmal ins Fachsimpeln kommt... Und manche der Anregungen findet man dann später auch umgesetzt. Und dann hat sich das für beide Seiten definitiv gelohnt.


----------

